# 32 Colson Flyer.



## Big Moe (Jun 12, 2017)

Well, I finally got my hands on this old boy. Sold 4 Schwinns to get it. I could not be any happier with it. After a few adjustments and a few additions it will be perfect. 1st thing to do is modify the seat post so I can turn it around to the rear and lower it down.  Then comes the additions. Headlight battery tube and plunger horn. I might add a rack on the back. Not sure about that yet. Anyway, enjoy looking at it the way it is right now. Believe me , I'm definitely going to enjoy riding the hell out of it. . Already have the day I got it. Which was today.


----------



## eddie_bravo (Jun 12, 2017)

That's a nice Flyer-  congratulations 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 15, 2017)

I've owned a couple of these. Pretty decent bikes. Congrats. V/r Shawn


----------



## jimbo53 (Jun 18, 2017)

Freqman1 said:


> I've owned a couple of these. Pretty decent bikes. Congrats. V/r Shawn
> 
> View attachment 481672



These bikes are bucket list bikes for me. Big Moe, you've got the start to an amazing ride-great score! Shawn, remember seeing this one on a Hurricane Coaster ride, right? Bridge in background looks familiar. Yours has all that tasty candy-sweet!


----------



## Big Moe (Jun 18, 2017)

This is actually going to be my patina bike. I'm already going to have my restored Emblem Speedwell. 28"er.


----------



## mickeyc (Jun 18, 2017)

These old motorbikes look alike.  This is my Columbia.  Like riding it a lot.





Mike


----------



## Krakatoa (Jun 18, 2017)

Nice bike! You might be able to get someone on here to custom bend you a seatpost as opposed to modifying the original.


----------



## Big Moe (Jun 18, 2017)

The original one was already beat to hell when i got it. I'm going to get a custom one made. Or hell, make it myself actually. I'll just have to use a shim with it. Steel rod and a blowtorch. Have vise will bend stuff. I'll post more pictures after I make some adjustments.


----------



## Big Moe (Jun 27, 2017)

Well, had a local welding shop do a seat post for me. Came out the perfect angle. On to headlight horn and battery tube. And stripping the paint off the handle bars.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 27, 2017)

Big Moe said:


> Well, I finally got my hands on this old boy. Sold 4 Schwinns to get it.



That sounds like it's about the right Schwinn to Colson ratio


----------



## whizzer kid (Aug 30, 2017)

Big Moe said:


> Well, had a local welding shop do a seat post for me. Came out the perfect angle. On to headlight horn and battery tube. And stripping the paint off the handle bars.
> 
> View attachment 488287



Looks great !! 
Glad she's in good hands, Big moE.
Btw pm
Need your address, 
I got a suprise 4 you , 
Eric /whizzer kid


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 30, 2017)

Wondering how you determined it's a '32? I'm not that familiar with these early Colsons, but I hope to be someday. Fork looks very similar to the one used on the 35 Aristocrat


----------



## Big Moe (Sep 2, 2017)

Update on the ol'boy. Plunger horn came in today. I have to say it fits right in. On to a battery tube for it. Enjoy. Big Moe


----------



## Big Moe (Sep 8, 2017)

Newest addition to my favorite bike. Well, really more of a restoration of a pretty lady back to where she belongs. One step closer to perfection. Here's pic's.  And a BIG thank you to whizzer kid for sending her to me.


----------



## Xcelsior (Sep 8, 2017)

Got this one in red, slabbed as a ROVER.  Cool Colson stamped pedal blocks.


----------



## Big Moe (Sep 9, 2017)

More pictures please.


Xcelsior said:


> Got this one in red, slabbed as a ROVER.  Cool Colson stamped pedal blocks.
> 
> View attachment 673448



R


----------



## Xcelsior (Sep 9, 2017)

Here ya go...


----------



## Xcelsior (Sep 9, 2017)

Has 26 inch wheels and a guard for riding.  Yes , I know they're not original but again, great for riding.


----------



## dnc1 (Sep 10, 2017)

Xcelsior said:


> Has 26 inch wheels and a guard for riding.  Yes , I know they're not original but again, great for riding.



After all, that's what they're for!
Keep on riding.


----------



## JimRoy (Sep 19, 2017)

Love the Colson Flyer.  So nice.


----------

